# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Viruses, Adware, Spyware, Hijackers  >  Scanning for keylogers

## xXDevillXx

hello,

Whats the best program to use to scan for keylogers in a zip file or .exe ?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Antivirus.

----------

